# Preggers or not??? Help please!!!



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi! I am new to goats and I purchased a Buck and Doe in early October. The former owners bought them as a pair at the age of 4 months old and never separated them. Both were 8 months old at the time I purchased them. The former owners never paid any attention to them, never checked for her coming into heat, no hoof trims, shots, wormer nothing! So They are in a much better place now because I spoil them. I have not noticed Pumpkin (the Doe) in heat, and she seems to be growing and growing... except her utters. I am almost positive she is pregnant. I have felt what could be kicks when I try to check her belly, and when I watch her, I can see her right side moving. I have some pics and I hope someone can help me out! Since we purchased them , we have separated them. They are UTD on their shots and have regular hood trims and wormer!!! Thanks Y'all!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She could definitely be pregnant after living with the buck that long. It's hard to tell with her rear pics, maybe you can get a straight -on more focused pic. It also looks like her udder is starting to hang a little, you can see her teats.
It's great that you gave them a new home, those people obviously don't know how to care for goats!


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Its hard to get a good pic of her. I hope this is a better pic of her pooch.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to tell. Your last pic was too close.


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

I will try to get a better pic tomorrow. Thanks! It's driving me crazy..


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi! I hope this is a better pic for Y'all!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I kinda want to say yes, but I'm not sure. If she hasn't been in heat since October than that would point towards her being preggo. If there's udder growth it's unnoticeable at this point, but it could change.
More experienced pooch testers will give their educated opinion, I'm just giving my two cents!


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

The past few days pumpkin has been acting really not herself. She usually , once I catch her, check her teats, belly etc... but she now bucks and backs away. Yesterday, it seemed like she couldn't get comfortable, rubbing up and down the fence , in her house, out of her house..etc. Today, I noticed that her teats are visible without looking for them.. they were hanging below her winter coat. So since the weather has finally gotten warmer here in Texas, I decided to try and clip her hind quarters, which she gave me an awful time with, so she looks ridiculous , but I am able to see her teats so much better and to me.. ( which I am new at this) looks like they are not tight to her belly anymore and it looks like udders are forming. I hope these pic help... I can still feel her ligaments by her tail, it's not squishy. She usually lets me check that too and now she just bucks and backs away.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm bettin she's pregnant . Looks like she has a way to go though....


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

I sure hope so! I am so excited... :clap: I just wish I knew how far along she is. Not knowing when she was bred is driving me crazy. She is such a sweet Nigerian.. can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Her udder has a lot of developing to do so I would guess she's two or three months along. Every does different though, so it's hard to accurately guess. Just watch how she progresses over the next couple months, to get a better picture.

Having preggo goats is SO exciting! Especially when you don't know their due date! Would this be your first time with an expectant doe?


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes M'am! We have never had goats before... She was my birthday present, and I am so in love with her. She loves to walk around the yard with me. I just can't wait to see her kids! lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

To know for sure if shes preggo you can try the bleach test. It's something like adding two ccs of urine to a half cup of bleach to see if it fizzes. It's supposed to be an accurate test as long as they're at least a month into the pregnancy.
Look up bleach test in the forums, and you should find it.

If your doe gives you kids, she's just a gift that keeps on giving! :smile:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Is she only 8 months old? Bit risky for her so be prepared..! But good luck, she's pretty and i'm looking forward to seeing her babies xx


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

She was 8 months when we bought her... Her birthday was yesterday, so she is a year old now, but i saw no visible "heat" since October and she was never separated from the buck at the previous owner. I was worried about her age too, and I prepared... I have had my emergency / birthing kit all ready in case! Plus the vet is right down the road.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Not only is she bred, it looks like she could be starting to dilate.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Not only is she bred, it looks like she could be starting to dilate.


I agree look at pic from little few week ago and look now ! Watch her close I don't think it will be long ! She hasn't been w buck since October ... 5 months !


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You know that I look at it, she DOES seem to be a little dilated and stretched back there! They can bag up right before/after kidding, so she could be due a lot sooner than I thought. :chin:.....
Keep an eye on her and check her tail ligaments daily to see if they're soft or gone.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

How's momma?


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

she seems agitated. Not eati g her feed as much...but will still take some treats. I plan on keeping a close eye o her.


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just came in from her pen.... hasn't eaten much of her feed at all but took some oats off of me this morning. Her ligaments are still intact, but my husband said yesterday when he was out with her, she seemed to be contracting... he said she sunk her sides in and she pushed her hind in out. She's not constipated.. her stools look fine to me . I will stay close to her until the big day gets here!!!:cowboy:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow sound like she is real close based on what everyone says here... I have no first hand experience ... Yet I have two girlie bred good luck very exciting! 
She may be positioning those baby's
I would start a new thread in waiting room


----------



## jmorri0322 (Oct 4, 2013)

Is she pregnant?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

